# 

## smalldwarf

Witam.

   Na wstępie chciałbym zaznaczyć, że jestem kompletnie zielony w kwestiach instalacji wod.-kan., ale jako, że lubię czasem dłubać w różnych rzeczach, a teraz przyszła i na to okazja, chciałbym spróbować wykonać małą przeróbkę na własną rękę. Chodzi o wstawienie licznika wody. Sytuacja jest taka, że z braku miejsca, muszę wykonać małe obejście, którego schemat załączam tutaj:



Jeśli rysunek się nie wyświetla, powinno pójść pod tym linkiem: www.iv.pl/images/76811916222075161309.jpg ale chyba trzeba go skopiować w przeglądarkę, bo forum coś nie przekierowuje.

Od dołu mam przyłącze wody. Elementy bez wypełnienia, to rury, do których będę się dołączać. I teraz, w związku z brakiem mojej wiedzy w temacie mam parę pytań:

1) Aktualnie instalacja jest wykonana z 1 calowego PVC, potrzebne rurki do wykonania obejścia będą pewnie z Polietylenu sieciowego w celu zachowania lepszej elastyczności. Zakładam, że będę to łączyć na klej (czy robi się to jakoś inaczej ?). Czyli wystarczy nasmarować odpowiednio np. końcówkę rury i wejście do łącznika (np. kolanka), a potem to połączyć, czy trzeba stosować jeszcze jakiś dodatkowy rodzaj uszczelnienia ? Jeśli wystarczy sam klej - pomijając to co piszą na opakowaniu - ile z waszego doświadczenia trzeba odczekać, by łączenie nie puściło po wypełnieniu wodą ?
2) Czy na gwintowaniach (zawór / licznik) trzeba stosować pakuły + jakąś maść uszczelniającą, ewentualnie jakieś inne uszczelnienie ?
3) Jak profesjonalnie nazywa się element A, czyli łącznik rury ?
4) Element D, czyli zawór głównego dojścia przed licznikiem ma z obu stron gwint wewnętrzny. Powinienem więc zakupić przejście (kielich ? Jak to się nazywa w żargonie technicznym) wklejane do rury F z gwintowaniem zewnętrznym w stronę zaworu i drugi taki sam do rury G ? Czy potrzebne będą tutaj dodatkowo śrubunki po obu stronach zaworu, bo z tego co widzę, obecny zawór wykonany jednolicie ? Chyba, że wykonam to połączenie przed domontowaniem do obecnej instalacji, tak by ściana z tyłu nie przeszkadzała podczas wkręcania zaworu, a na koniec dokleję je jako całość.
5) Podobne pytanie jak w pkt. 4 odnośnie licznika E, nie wiem jaki rodzaj montażu się w nim stosuję, zakładam jednak, że tu bez śrubunków się nie obejdzie, jako, że licznik trzeba będzie wymienić za 5 lat.

Będę wdzięczny za ewentualne dodatkowe rady osób obeznanych z tematem. To będzie mój pierwszy raz, więc nie wiem czy wszystko właściwie przemyślałem  :wink:

----------


## CityMatic

Brak rysunku  :sad:

----------


## Jarek.P

Ad 1) Jesteś pewien tego PVC? Nie jest to aby zgrzewane PP (o wieeeele popularniejsze i częściej spotykane, stąd moje pytanie).
Druga sprawa - dlaczego chcesz to obejście robić z PE? To nie ma sensu, armatura do PE jest toporna i bywa zawodna (ta skręcana, a innej nie ma sensu tu używać), do takiej instalacji lepsze byłyby choćby stalowe rurki (można kupić gotowe, gwintowane odcinki), można też takie U zgrzać z rurek PP. Elastyczność rur PE tu będzie bardziej wadą (wiotkość tego odgałęzienia), niż zaletą.
Istotna sprawa: żeby wodomierz prawidłowo mierzył przed nim i za nim muszą być proste odcinki długości kilku średnic rury. Czyli u Ciebie element G musi mieć przynajmniej kilka centymetrów długości.
Ad 1. c.d.) nie możesz tak po prostu skleić jednego rodzaju rury z drugim, innym, potrzebne jest jakieś przejście. 

2) tak, pakuły. Pasta uszczelniająca wskazana, ale niekonieczna, same pakuły (nakręcone choćby na mydło) wystarczą.

3) Mufa. Ale mufa łączy dwie rury tego samego rodzaju. 

4) po prostu przejście. Z jednego rodzaju i rozmiaru na drugi rodzaj i rozmiar. Typowo są robione z tworzywa danej średnicy na gwint, może być wewnętrzny (GW) albo zewnętrzny (GZ). Piszesz sam o śrubunkach, pamiętaj o nich, dobrze przemyśl kolejność montażu.

5) tak, wodomierze typowo mają też śrubunki.

----------


## Jarek.P

> rurki do wykonania obejścia będą pewnie z Polietylenu sieciowego w celu zachowania lepszej elastyczności.


Czekaj.... o jakich właściwie rurkach mówisz? O PE, takich niebieskich (jeśli do wody), ze skręcaną armaturą? Czy o wielowarstwowych PEXach? Jeśli to drugie, to moje powyższe wywody n/t bezsensowności używania rur PE oczywiście pomiń.

----------


## m.k.k

Ja bym Ci sugerował zostać w systemie, w którym jest oryginalna instalacja. Czyli albo PP (zgrzewane), albo PVC (patrz uwaga Jarka). 
Najprostszy, choć nie pozbawiony wad jest system klejony. Kupujesz kształtki, 3 metry rury (bo chyba nie ma krótszych w marketach), wycinasz sobie stosownej długości fragmenty, składasz na sucho, skręcasz na sucho z licznikiem, zaworem, oryginalną instalacją, poprawiasz długości rurek, a jak jesteś zadowolony z efektów, to demontujesz uważając na kolejność, a potem powtarzasz to samo, już z klejem / a na gwintach z pakułami. 
Klejenie: smarujesz dość bogato po obwodzie, dobrze obie kształtki, choć jak zrobisz to tylko z jedną też zadziała. Wciskasz i przekręcasz przynajmniej o jakieś 90°  (chodzi o rozsmarowanie kleju między elementami) do pozycji docelowej. Masz na to kilka sekund. Jak skończysz kleić, to po chwili możesz puszczać wodę. Nie wiem, kiedy osiąga pełną wytrzymałość, ja dawałem ciśnienie po jakiś 3 minutach od ostatniej złączki i było OK. 
Częsty błąd amatorów - łatwo zapomnieć o sklejeniu któregoś połączenia, bo wygląda już na sklejone  :smile: 

Zawór możesz kupić z półśrubunkiem. 

Jeśli robisz w systemie zgrzewanym, to nie masz możliwości złożenia na zimno, więc tniesz na czuja. Jak to pierwszy raz, to pewnie jakieś błędy będą, głównie w estetyce.

No i pytanie organizacyjne, to jest licznik oficjalny, czy jakiś Twój prywatny. Bo jak oficjalny, to instalacja przed licznikiem nie może mieć żadnych śrubunków, na których dałoby się ją rozpiąć i pobierać wodę na lewo.  Zazwyczaj jest zawór przed licznikiem, zawór za licznikiem i zawór przeciwskażeniowy. 

Uważaj na GZ w systemie PVC, te kształtki lubią pęknąć od nadmiaru pakuł. Korzystaj z dołączanych do nich mosiężnych przejściówek, choć są drogie.

----------

